# Head down staring at my shoes..



## Uncle Peter (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm one of the new guys. Hello  

I haven't written a damned note in about 2 years. Life got a bit in the way.. 
Anyway, I've got a load of new gear and have no idea - so this looks like a good place to hang out. 

I've written production music for a few companies. Scored the odd bespoke ad/trailer and that's about it. 

My first instrument is the geetar - I did this album http://www.unippm.co.uk/#/en/browse/browsed-results.aspx?SelectedCDId=6673

- wrote, recorded produced and played/(programmed the drums) all the music - Anthony wrote and sang the vocals (and what a great job he did too). 

I'm looking o write some more orchestral stuff - my soundcloud is below. 
https://soundcloud.com/mail-36-5

Some of it's ok - some.. could be better. But isn't that what all sound organisers think.. 

Pleased to meet you.

Leon


----------



## jneebz (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome, Leon, it's nice to meet you too.

I'm not a pro composer (yet ) but wow your tracks are fantastic! Great production and composition techniques IMO.

Enjoy the forum...great people here.

-Jamie


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Leon , welcome aboard . I had a listen to a few of your tracks , some great stuff and interesting sounds . Good to hear your getting back to writing, I know what it's like to be away from music for a long period of time . Been there many years back , not by choice , but as you say life happens


----------



## Uncle Peter (Apr 30, 2014)

Cheers guys


----------

